# 2017 Vaporesso flagship kit---The Revenger Kit



## Vaporesso (3/7/17)

*The Revenger Kit by Vaporesso utilizes the most advanced chipset OMNI Board 2.0 with a range of 5 to 220W, multiple output modes. As the 1st in vaping history, It features the In-Mould Labeling (IML) case for greater wear resistance, graphic quality and fine texture. 

It is equipped with NRG Tank, featuring innovative GT Cores that comes in traditional and signature CCELL Ceramic Coil. 

The ergonomic design integrates the all metal fire button on the side for better grip and the industry leading OLED screen with the mode buttons on the side. 
Enjoy the flavor and vapor out of the variety of GT cores available.

Above and Beyond!*

Reactions: Like 1


----------

